# Sydney, Australia



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi looking to meet up and make friends in sydney area we can do meetups and what not. :-3


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

Bump I see people creeping on my thread but no ones talking


----------

